# Member Journals / Pictures



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've switched the forums around a bit.

The recently created *Member Journals* section has been renamed to *Member Journals & Pictures*.

All of the threads from the old *Members Pictures* forum have been moved into this new forum.

That seemed the most logical thing to do given that 99% of the threads in Members Pictures were Journals anyway.

L


----------

